

The Fight to Preserve Dead Videogames - VonGuard
http://www.gamespot.com/videos/the-point-the-fight-to-preserve-dead-video-games/2300-6424754/

======
orionblastar
Video games that require an online server to work, need someone to host a
server and rewrite the code to support old video games that the video game
maker no longer supports. The fact that a video game maker can cease to
support a video game by taking down the servers is scary. They can force
owners of the video game to buy a new version for 2015 by taking down the
servers for the 2014 version.

I used to have Battlefield 1942 and Vietnam for my son, and those servers were
taken down. So the games are basically unplayable now.

